# Talking to you makes me feel like heaven



## latino angel

Can someone please help me? I have met a girl who is polish and I would like to know some polish sentences. 
Can someone translate this one:
"I have never seen you but talking to you makes me feel like heaven."
Please help me to impress this girl.
Sincerily
Latino Angel


----------



## _sandra_

Hi Latino angel,
In Polish: Nigdy Cię nie widziałem, ale wspaniale mi się z Tobą rozmawia = I've never seen you but I enjoy talking to you so much
(not a literal one, but I think it would be better to say it like this..). Let me know if that's enough


> Please help me to impress this girl.


Feel free to ask, if you have any other sentences requiring translation..
Good luck

Sandra


----------



## Thomas1

My versions:

_Nigdy Cię nie widziałem, ale rozmowa z Tobą to naprawdę cudowne uczucie._
_I have never seen you but talking to you is a really marvelous feeling._

_Nigdy Cię nie widziałem, ale rozmowa z Tobą to naprawdę wspaniałe uczucie._
_I have never seen you but talking to you is a really wonderful feeling._

_Nigdy Cię nie widziałem, ale rozmowa z Tobą wprawia mnie w naprawdę świetny nastrój._
_I have never seen you but talking to you makes me feel really good._

_Bardzo lubię z Tobą rozmawiać, mimo że nigdy Cię nie widziałem._
_I like talking to you very much, though I have never seen/met you._

... Polish girls can do a lot


----------



## majlo

I'd say:
_Nigdy Cię nie widziałem, ale rozmawiając z Tobą czuję się jak w niebie.

_Closer to the original one


----------



## Aleksandra

And how will you say it in portuguese, Latino Angel?


----------



## Sybil

Nice translation, Majlo. And a nice bushism ;-)


----------



## Juri

What means "Bushism"? Not as "Mr.Bush speaking"I presume.
Good wine needs no bush?


----------



## Sybil

Juri, 

Yes, you're right on target. A bushism refers to funny/inappropriate statements made by George Bush Jr. I commented on a quote included in one of Majlo's previous posts, but it is seems that Majlo has edited his post. The quote is no longer there.


----------

